# MONARK Super Twin



## mason_man (Sep 8, 2012)

I stop by a friends house Ron Houk, today and took some pics of his stuff he has, what do you think of his monark?

Ray


----------



## bricycle (Sep 8, 2012)

that's a beaut!


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2012)

That bike is gorgeous!!! Simplex grips?


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 9, 2012)

Agree it simply gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Sep 10, 2012)

*wow never saw one*

with that front end..
have not spoken to Ron for years- glad to see he is still at it.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 12, 2012)

bike said:


> with that front end..
> have not spoken to Ron for years- glad to see he is still at it.




This is a 1955 Monark, Ron said this was first year for that fork.
asked if i knew who you were, i said a cabe member.
Some more of Ron's shop.

Ray


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 12, 2012)

I have to agree, the Super Twin is gorgeous!  

Is the Sky King in the foreground of the shop pic an orig paint trike or is it restored?


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2012)

mason_man said:


> This is a 1955 Monark, Ron said this was first year for that fork.
> asked if i knew who you were, i said a cabe member.
> Some more of Ron's shop. Ray




Shop???? Looks more like a shrine!


----------



## mason_man (Sep 12, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Shop???? Looks more like a shrine!




OKay Dave, One for you!!

Ray


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm no expert. Is it a James?


----------



## bike (Sep 13, 2012)

*I have delt with Ron in the past /grips are TYCO and correct. right is a throtle*



mason_man said:


> This is a 1955 Monark, Ron said this was first year for that fork.
> asked if i knew who you were, i said a cabe member.
> Some more of Ron's shop.
> 
> Ray




Not sure if I ever met him.
Paul Genaro
bike@antiquebikeparts.com (email works, site not active) Have the id BIKE on ebay, but I shut it down in protest of forced paypal.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 13, 2012)

bike said:


> Not sure if I ever met him.
> Paul Genaro
> bike@antiquebikeparts.com (email works, site not active) Have the id BIKE on ebay, but I shut it down in protest of forced paypal.



Hi Paul, Ron sends this Regards, and i did forget about the grips,Thank you Ray


----------



## mason_man (Sep 15, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm no expert. Is it a James?



OK, A clue, i don't want to make this to easy........Think European!!!

Ray


----------



## Boris (Sep 17, 2012)

OK, OK, I got it. Thanks for making me look up the LUXEMBOURG Whizzer.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 17, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> OK, OK, I got it. Thanks for making me look up the LUXEMBOURG Whizzer.




Hi Dave and yes Whizzers from Luxembourg.
I hope you guys had a great time at Iron Ranch,it would really be great to see some pics.
This is Ron's 1952 DE LUXE European model, there are 4 here in the states very rare and very similar to your simplex. 
This one has a Albion 3 speed gearbox and is chain drive, primary is still belt.motor is the 700.
He also has a standard and tandem.

Ray


----------

